# Closed or open tank for Opae Ula?



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi
I heard open tanks are better for Opae Ula shrimp.
The thing is, water evaporates fast and you end up spending a lot of money on a tank, especially if you have a big one.
I only have a 4 by 5 sphere (it's called a ecosphere) where I keep my Hawaiian shrimp.
So, is it better to have an open or closed tank for Opae Ula shrimp.
Comment your ideas!
Thanks
Aixa


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Well my aquarium is open I dont know about shrimp but i just feel that an open aquarium gives more air to the water. since you have such a small tank why dont you leave a bucket of water out 24hr's so the chlorine dissipates instead of using chemicals to get rid of it? are you on chlorine or chloramine? your cities wed site should tell you.


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

MEDHBSI said:


> Well my aquarium is open I dont know about shrimp but i just feel that an open aquarium gives more air to the water. since you have such a small tank why dont you leave a bucket of water out 24hr's so the chlorine dissipates instead of using chemicals to get rid of it? are you on chlorine or chloramine? your cities wed site should tell you.


Hi
Thanks for your help.
Aixa


----------

